# BFP at 8dpo...twins??



## littlebird28

I got my positive last week at 8 dpo...so early! I read somewhere that the likeliness of twins is increased with very early positive tests. Just yesterday I was at a Christian thrift store when one of the workers came up to me and told me God told him I was going to have twins...so bizarre! I don't even look remotely pregnant since i'm only 5 weeks along, nor have I told anyone. Sounds kooky, but how weird would that be?! Anyone else have twins after an early positive test or a kooky thrift store worker predicted your future? ;)


----------



## tryforbaby2

When I got my bfp last May, I got a very veyr faint line at 8dpo.....stronger at 9 and 10dpo....my 12dpo is was extremely dark and darker than the control line! Turned out I had only one bundle in there, which God decided at 12 weeks to take as His angel.

This pregnancy I didnt get a positive until 12dpo, not even as dark as last years 12dpo test, and it just so happens that I am having Twins!

The only thing to me that suggested that I was having Twins, was my early HCG levels.

They more than tripled in a few days.....I thought maybe Twins OR maybe a really healthy baby!!!


Good Luck to you!


----------



## GettingBroody

Oooh, love stories about psychic shop keepers!!!! Keep us posted! :D


----------



## mummyof32011

Congrats on your :bfp:
Spooky isnt it how people just come up and say stuff like that......I had a pyshic tell me i was actually pregnant with a girl before i even knew i was pregnant....i found out a week later on my birthday lol.

:hug:


----------



## odd_socks

*congrats*


----------



## StarrySkies

Congratulations :)
x


----------



## poppy

Congratulations! Oooh, how exciting about the prediction - you never know do you, you'll just have to wait until the scan to find out! Very exciting.

About the early test, I got an early positive with my first son which was really dark early on but just one in there! Also the HCG levels were really high early on but just a singleton pregnancy. However, I have heard that high HCG can indicate twins as well - good luck whether you have one or two in there! I will look forward to hearing whether or not the charity worker was right!

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## buttons1

Congrats


----------



## Sugarplumb

Congratulations. The shopkeeper had courage to follow the Spirit and tell you about their vision. I am happy for you.


----------



## karenlyn

Congrats on your BFP!! And now you _have_ to come back and tell us after your first ultrasound! Gotta know whether shopkeepers' visions come true or not...


----------



## ragdoll

Congratulations, wonderful news.

My best friend has a 4 year old girl and she has been saying things freaky. She told her mum she couldn't visit Auntie Hannah because she was "having the baby" one day. Turned out she was!


----------



## PocoHR

Congrats to you


----------



## cleckner04

Congrats!! :baby:


----------



## Senora Frog

congratulations!!!!


----------



## lissaw

congrats


----------



## jadesh101

I had a BFP at 9dpo and deffo one baby in there lol


----------



## v2007

:bfp: :bfp: :bfp:

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## firstbaby25

Ooh congrats H & H 9 months to you! Hope it all works out whatever it is :yipee:


----------



## BellaJ

Congratulations! I had my BFP last week at 8dpo too! hopin there's only one in there tho! xx


----------



## R&JBabybean

congratulations x


----------



## Leslie735

Congrats!!!


----------



## Regalpeas

Congrats! H&H all the way! You should journal. It would be exciting to see how this all turn out for you.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Totally have to report back! Huge congrats :baby:


----------



## samj

Congratulations. What was your HCG level? I just got my results today? All very exciting


----------



## happybeany

Congratulations! Can't wait to find out if it is twins :D xx


----------



## mummy.wannabe

congratulations xx


----------



## MamaHollings

Hello littlebird28,
what was the update? Are you expecting twins???
I am so curious!!!


----------



## Mypreciouskid

Wow! That's amazing! I'd probably plan on twins, lol.


----------



## future_numan

Congratulations


----------



## abracadabra

Yay for your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Jokerette

I am curious too... are you having twins? :)


----------



## Fallen Ambers

I had a very dark line at 10dpo and sure enough I was pregnant with twins. Let us know!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## littlebird28

Nope, no twins! Looks like he was predicting for someone else! :)


----------

